# A Prayer for a Family on the evening of the Lord's Day (1787)



## Wayne (Feb 14, 2010)

Odd to find devotional reading in a Book of Church Order, but I've been looking recently at an early PCUSA document, the Second Draught of the _Form of the Government and Discipline of the Presbyterian Church in the United States of America_, and was pleased to find this and similar prayers as part of an appendix to this work. This volume was prepared in advance of, and in preparation for, the meeting of the first General Assembly of the PCUSA (1789). 

As you read this, think about what might have been, had that denomination remained orthodox all these years, and pray for an earth-shaking reformation to sweep across our land. Our Lord is able; may He remove every obstacle.



> A PRAYER for a FAMILY, on the evening of the LORD'S DAY.
> 
> O Thou holy, ever blessed, and ever glorious Lord our God : Thou art God over all, and rich in mercy to all that call upon thy name. Thou art most wise and powerful, the King of Kings, and Lord of Lords. Thy kingdom is an everlasting kingdom; and thy dominion from generation to generation. This evening of thy holy day, O Lord, we present ourselves before thee, to offer up our evening sacrifice of prayer and praise. Thou hast given us to enjoy another Sabbath. Thy days are sweet to our souls; thy Sabbaths are our delight. We bless and praise Thee, with our whole hearts, for another of thy holy days. A day spent in thy courts is better than a thousand elsewhere. How amiable are thy tabernacles, O Lord of hosts! Thou has carried us to thy house of prayer; thou hast caused us to hear thy word, and we have had the privilege of joining in the prayers and praises of thy people in thy church.
> Glory to God in the highest, for all his mercies and benefits to us. How great are the privileges we enjoy, above thousands of our fellow creatures, who are as good by nature as we are. What multitudes are bowing down to stocks and stones, are groping in more than midnight darkness, and know not Thee, the true God, nor Jesus Christ, whom thou hast sent; while we are favoured with thy Sabbaths and thine ordinances, and enjoy the glorious light of thy gospel.
> ...


----------

